# Which of this versions 8.2 or 7.4



## diablinci (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi. I will download right now one .iso to install, I need to know the difference between 8.2 and 7.4. Remember this will be my first BSD (I have been using Debian 2 years ago). But I want something diferent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 10, 2011)

diablinci said:
			
		

> Hi. I will download right now one .iso to install, I need to know the difference between 8.2 and 7.4. Remember this will be my first BSD (I have been using Debian 2 years ago). But I want something diferent.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



7.X is the old (legacy) branch of FreeBSD. It is for users already running a 7.X release but don't want to do a major upgrade. For a new installation, use a 8.2.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 10, 2011)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> For a new installation, use a 8.2.



Or 8.1 because it has a longer EOL.


----------

